

What are the best resources for learning Django for beginner programmers? - saiprashanth93

This is for beginners who know HTML,CSS and JS
======
jardaroh
I learned Django mostly by perusing the Django documentation. I did not know
Python when I started. Best if you know what you want to make, then just solve
the problems along the way.

There are good resources on learning Django though, here is a good video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfsJDPm0X54](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfsJDPm0X54)

Good luck!

